# Q about sleeping in a car at resort?



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Sleeping in the car is bad enough during mild days let alone the winter. You'd be ok with full on camping winter sleeping bag supplies but it's gonna suck. I'd rather shell out that little bit extra and find a hostel or something. Anything is better!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

i've done it. if they notice you they will tell you to leave.

dress warmly & cuddle up in some good blankets (or a good sleeping bag).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Done it plenty, though not in Colorado where it is much colder. Lot's of blankets and a sleeping bag is advised. Have a beanie etc. Worked fine for me in the parking lot at several resorts in California, but it doesn't get that cold there. Especially when compared to where I am now. It does suck though, so if you can find a hostel or a couch to sleep on, you're much better off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

daaaaaaaaym that was fast! hahaha

I guess ill try it out. Hes got a kinda sporty car, i guess it wont look out of place with tinted windows so we have less chance of getting caught sleeping in there hehehehe 

And yes, a sleeping bag is a good idea (why didnt i think of that)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and thanks tonnes for the advice and letting me know!

Ill definately wrap up plenty! Gotta let my friend know people have done it before


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Not to sound gay or anything...but why not just cuddle and keep eachother warm?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

also an option...










...but i dont swing that way!


hahahahaa


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with spooning for survival!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

i've always wanted to do this at whistler


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Nothing wrong with spooning for survival!!:laugh:


Exactly!!!!



Kieran said:


> also an option...
> 
> ...but i dont swing that way!
> 
> ...


Oh it's the latest rage man! It is completly hetero as long as you have socks on! 

Please use this for reference:

YouTube - From Without a Paddle


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

ive acutally camped at big bear (poor and in college) and it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be. VERY cold, bring a shit ton of blankets and a sleeping bag is a must. alcohol/trees makes it a little bit easier as you wont be completely bored while confined to a car


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

you would actually be better off wearing just a pair of boxers in the sleeping bag.  i know that sounds weird but the less clothes you have on the more body heat can warm the air inside the sleeping bag...blankets on top of the bag would help as well to insulate.

hope you're not tall. i cant really sleep in my car very well.. im 6'3'' and i drive a tiburon:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

cb1417 said:


> hope you're not tall. i cant really sleep in my car very well.. im 6'3'' and i drive a tiburon:laugh:



shit dude do you know me? Im also 6'3'' and my friends car is a tiburon, thats what we plan to sleep in! hahahaha :laugh::laugh:

damn this is trippy :S


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ive been livin in my car, it kinda sucks, but its alright, I dont mind livin in cars, ive been livin in cars most of my life. Its really not that bad. I mean sometimes people throw bottles at me and say "why do I live in cars" but other than that its alright. I have everything I need in my car. I cook my own food, dont pay lot fees cause I live in my car, I have everything I need... The way I see it my car is like my camp, Trin comes out and cooks, we have a great time, lucy comes out, we hang out, drink some beer, smoke some dope......And I dont cause any problems in the park. If you dont fuck with me then I wont fuck with you..but if you do fuck with me, look out, cause I will fuck with you big time...


Hahahahaha. Man I love trailer park boys, and I love how people from Nova Scotia say "car"!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

not sure if this works but my buddies told me while ice fishing they would take a paper towel, or toilet paper roll center(the cardboard cylinder thing), soak it in alcohol put it in a coffee can standing up and light it. It burns all day and lets off enough heat to keep their ice hut warm, it might be worth a try. I mean try it before you give it a shot in the car. lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

thats a bit toooo extreme lolol 

maybe a last resort before i gotta go get my limbs hacked off from the cold hehehe


i guess a sleeping bag and some blankets will do the trick


----------



## hughEE (Aug 18, 2008)

If,



N~R~G said:


> they notice you they will tell you to leave.


and, you just drank



Snowolf said:


> an ample supply of Jack


then... what now?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone have any bad experiences with sleeping in your car at big bear? any recommended camping sites (just a place to park/sleep 'till the next day)?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: maybe an empty juice jug with screw top lid


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :dunno: maybe an empty juice jug with screw top lid


lol... mainly where not to get hassled.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

code15 said:


> i've always wanted to do this at whistler


you mean the aforementioned spooning
:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*Ahahahah good times in mammoth*

a buddy and i drove up to mammoth from Orange county during peak hours and got owned with traffic from the 405 got pulled over 2 times for speeding and finally made it, we planned on sleeping in the car in the parking lot but we got kicked out after about 2 hours of sleeping so at about 3am we head down to a bar and passed out in his car in the parking lot. we had no problem with the cold because maybe of all the jager in us, and also the billions of blankets we brought.... try to leave a window cracked so u dont kill you self ( i dont even know if u need to do that)


sorry bout the long post


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

So it depends on the location, but my co-worker and I were in Vancouver and decided to go to Whistler for a day trip. While trying to leave it really started dumping snow and we were stuck. None of the hotels we could afford had rooms, so we went to a hardware store bought and 250 watt power inverter and a heat lamp bulb. Total investment was about 35 bucks (although we did return the power inverter when we were done, so it was about 12 bucks for the bulb and holder). Clipped the holder to the clothes hanger thing on the top of the door and lit it. After about 30 minutes it was not only warm but actually pretty hot in the car. All we had were our snowboarding jackets and pants. We'd turn the light on about 15-20 minutes per hour. The gauge on the car showed ambient temperature at 0-10 degrees F.

We were in a compact car, 2 people, just lay the driver and passenger seat back all the way.

Only problem was the light, but I took my goggles and covered the inside with carrying case and it was dark enough to sleep. Best part was we were up at 6am, got breakfast, and hit the runs again. Car had about 4 inches of snow on it


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

necropost. anyone planning on kickin' it on their car overnight this season? (09/10)


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

*


mpdsnowman said:












Actually I love sleeping in my van. But its not an ordinary van for it does have mostly everything. And I have a Chevy Venture van I can also sleep in too. Now you can buy these small electric plug in heaters that would warm up any vehicle.

Click to expand...

*Hmmm you sure do like Vans a lot...:dunno::laugh:


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Kieran said:


> shit dude do you know me? Im also 6'3'' and my friends car is a tiburon, thats what we plan to sleep in! hahahaha :laugh::laugh:
> 
> damn this is trippy :S


Omg, my x gf had that car..smallest car ever made let alone to sleep in!! GL ! wtf are u guys sleeping in the car anyway! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Sleeping in a Tiburon sounds like torture. A van, now thats a different story.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

so what do u guys do when u have to take a dump? go out in the freezing cold take your pants off and find a tree somewhere?


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Why on earth would you want to sleep in a car? Get a cheap hotel and be comfortable.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I would set up a tent somewhere before I tried to sleep in the car. Not going to be rested, will be sore in the morning, chance you might get ticketed etc. Especially if you are not acclimated to the altitude and the workout of snowboarding again for the first week in a while...


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Couple things...
One, light a candle inside the car (safely) and crack a window. A single candle will raise the temperature in the car around 10 degrees. Or maybe just open up the vents... Not sure.
Secondly, drinking alcohol does NOT actually keep you warm. You will feel warmer, but you're blood is thinner, and your extremeties will bleed out heat faster. It's not a good thing.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

milner_7 said:


> Why on earth would you want to sleep in a car? Get a cheap hotel and be comfortable.


optimistically lets say rooms are $60 a night. how many times do you guys go up a season? adds up fast. a SUV is pretty comfy. getting ticketed would be a problem.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

if you sleep in a car you can't really make a good warm hearty breakfast can you? I dont know about you but I'm a guy who has some eggs, bacon, oatmeal, that kinda stuff before I ski or snowboard. I guess a bowl of cheerios and a banana wouldn't be that bad though, unless the milk was frozen when you went to grab it in the morning


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

could hit up a restauraunt up there before hitting the slopes.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll definitely be doing 3 day weekends at big bear this season, and if i can't stay at my friends place...better believe i'll be camping in my audi. if anyone else plans on camping in the big bear lot, let me know, some company would rock.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> could hit up a restauraunt up there before hitting the slopes.


yea but if your tight on money, which i'm sure you would be if your sleeping in a car, than that would be extra cost


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

do they really let you park overnight in the lot?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I slept in a car at mammoth


1: dont try to sleep on the front seats folded down. It is neck death
2. I actually wasn't that cold. 

I say go for it if you are dedicated like me


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jordan2734 said:


> yea but if your tight on money, which i'm sure you would be if your sleeping in a car, than that would be extra cost


$8 is cheaper than $30-100 a night.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

thugit said:


> do they really let you park overnight in the lot?


donno!

12345


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

stoepstyle said:


> I slept in a car at mammoth
> 
> 
> 1: dont try to sleep on the front seats folded down. It is neck death
> ...


where'd u park at?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i know there is (or was) a hostel in big bear if that was ever an option for you.
Big Bear Lake Hostel - Big Bear Lake California Hostels _BigBearHostel.com


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> where'd u park at?


Right in the end of the parking lot nearest the lifts. Admittedly we rolled in there around 3 am


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> Nothing wrong with spooning for survival!!:laugh:


OK, but I'm the big spoon!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just make sure if you sleep in the car, you don't leave the engine running. Those poor girls at Squaw valley last season was a real tragedy when their tail pipe got blocked by falling snow. Lot's of blankets and sleeping bags folks...


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive learned you can sleep in your car & not get caught if your stealth enough & dont make it obvious thats what your doing there. 

Crack your windows an inch or so, you need fresh air to breathe good. window rain guards keep any snow out. 

use a sleeping bag rated for -20 atleast & if you want heat take a hand warmer & wrap it in a towel. pack it at the end of your sleeping bag where your feet are & the towel will prevent it from burning your skin over time. Keep a couple gallon jugs of gatorade or water with you, & wrap em in a few blankets so they wont freeze & you can always drink em. Granola bars are small snacks with energy that are glovebox stowable.

dont drink alki in the car, youll thin your blood out & eventually end up cold as shit after your buzz wears off. theres nothing worse than being in a car and freezing your ass off, it makes it miserable. & ontop of that if you are told to leave, youll be fine to drive & find another spot to catch some sleep at. Most likely security is smart enough to understand your erxtreemely passionate to get up here & ride & your not drinking or likely to cause any trouble while there. 

be discreet, park somewhere your less than likely to be disturbed by anyone, especially security. take a shovel with you & toss snow on your windshield. it helps stop people from spotting you sleeping inside your car & if you can dont do it alone, safety in numbers. 

I would imagine sleeping in a car sucks balls. I got the benchseat in the back of my truck to lay across. 

some of the stuff ive learned. ide rather keep the 70 bucks i woulda spent on lodging and use it in gas & whatever else for another trip up.:thumbsup: hope this helps.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Just make sure if you sleep in the car, you don't leave the engine running. Those poor girls at Squaw valley last season was a real tragedy when their tail pipe got blocked by falling snow. Lot's of blankets and sleeping bags folks...


true that. so sad to hear 'bout there. all of 'em were way young.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Nugggster said:


> Ive learned you can sleep in your car & not get caught if your stealth enough & dont make it obvious thats what your doing there.
> 
> Crack your windows an inch or so, you need fresh air to breathe good. window rain guards keep any snow out.
> 
> ...


good stuff, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Me and my boy slept in my 06 g35X for like 4 hours once and I just left it running with the heat on. I usually bring my girl so I wouldnt push her to that, I'd just get a motel for 50$ BUT if it were me and a guy, fuck it. I returned the g35, but I still have my 07 4runner and I'm sure i'll end up sleeing in it at least once this season. Just leave it idling and leave the heat on. With the winter weather and the heat on, it DEFINITELY wont overheat unless you have mechanical problem. I think we went through 1/3rd of a tank of gas. It was negative 6 degrees on the VT/Canadian border when we did it. Wasnt that bad, just uncomfortable


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

BEC61408 said:


> Me and my boy slept in my 06 g35X for like 4 hours once and I just left it running with the heat on.


And to that, I say: Squaw Valley resort reels in wake of three deaths - Roseville/Placer County News - sacbee.com

You earn a Darwin award honorable mention.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive learned here out east that security does not take too well to people sleeping in cars therefore cover your ass! Its hard to get busted if you make it appear as if the vehicle you are sleeping in isnt inhabited at all:cheeky4: In a nutshell, I treat sleeping in my truck like hunting. I dont wanna be seen or Ill never get that good killshot. Thats just how Intrawest security seems to be. 

Times are tough, ide rather ride more & rough it in my truck properly prepared for a night than drop $100 on a room, u know.......:dunno:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:

excellent post!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> I'll definitely be doing 3 day weekends at big bear this season, and if i can't stay at my friends place...better believe i'll be camping in my audi. if anyone else plans on camping in the big bear lot, let me know, some company would rock.


i may be doin' that around the weekends. if bearmtn.com every starts working again. still debating.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

too bad sleeping with the heat on would kill you


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

JrOd said:


> too bad sleeping with the heat on would kill you


true. although we've gone over the carbon monoxide topic earlier.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna sit here and say its a good idea to sleep with the heat on, but those 3 girls were in a 1983 oldsmobile. Sounds like they had an exhaust leak and the blockage of the exhaust pipe was all they needed. Normally an exhaust system is a closed system from the head(s) to the tail pipe. I slept in an 06 g35X which definitely didnt have any exhaust leaks. I believe we did put the heat on full blast and crack the windows though. Any newer car with a decent exhaust system would stall out if you blocked the exhaust from exiting.

Now I dont defend what we did or say its a good idea. But if i had to do it again, I would just make sure the windows were open and I would blast the heat. If you have the heat set to take air from the fresh air vents in front of the windshield, then its not recirculating air from the interior either. So You do that and you crack the windows at least 4-6 inches. I think that would suffice. Bring a bag and leave the heat on the feet.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

squishydonut said:


> i may be doin' that around the weekends. if bearmtn.com every starts working again. still debating.


sweet dude, maybe i'll see you up there...btw, the website is up from what i've seen. actually rolling up there this weekend, although it's probably not going to be an over-nighter.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I've slept in a car a couple of times in Vermont. We got up there too late to get a motel so we ended up just sleeping in the car. Theres nothing like waking up right in front of the lift with a bunch of cars now parked around you!!

After reading this post the way we did it was pretty dumb, although it wasn't snowing very hard. We didnt have gear so we would turn the car on, crank the heat, fall asleep, wake up when it got too hot, turn the car off till it got too cold and woke up, crank the heat again, and continued this cycle till the morning. Its really unfortunate what happened to those girls at squaw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

i've done it before, not really a big deal just get your wet gear off of ya and take a sleeping bag, a real one that you didn't buy from wal-mart for 20 bucks. your gonna stink in the morning though. as for location, if your on the mountain they'll usually tell you to leave but if you can find a kind of hidden spot around the condo's or even a grocery store parking lot at the base you'll be fine


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol I've taken a nap in the car up at the mountain for a couple of hours but I've never actually spent the night in one.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

jjdruffel said:


> i've done it before, not really a big deal just get your wet gear off of ya and take a sleeping bag, a real one that you didn't buy from wal-mart for 20 bucks. *your gonna stink in the morning though*. as for location, if your on the mountain they'll usually tell you to leave but if you can find a kind of hidden spot around the condo's or even a grocery store parking lot at the base you'll be fine


ah, which brings us to our next point...Deodorant!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Even with a perfect exhuast you could still be in danger running the car all night. Say there is a 12"+ dump over night. On a car that would basicly make a seal to the ground and you would just have to hope that the exhausts melts to the outside and not the giant void on the car. An unattended running car is also illegal in most places.

Note about the booze. There have been multiple cases of people getting DUI's because they were sleeping in a car while drunk. Including times when the car wasn't running. Just being in the car with the keys on you could get you a few thousand poorer if the right cop happens upon you.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Just make sure if you sleep in the car, you don't leave the engine running. Those poor girls at Squaw valley last season was a real tragedy when their tail pipe got blocked by falling snow. Lot's of blankets and sleeping bags folks...


Or you can be smart and spring for a freaking hotel......:dunno:


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

milner_7 said:


> Or you can be smart and spring for a freaking hotel......:dunno:


i think the point of this thread is SAVING money, by not getting a hotel room.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone doing this right now? anyone in socal?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Live in Big Bear and the temps are in the low 20's at night. Wouldnt advise you to do it unless you have a nice (i mean really nice) sleeping bag.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I was planning on doing this @ bear but then my parents got a cabin

but here was my general plan:

A. Drive up past the actual bear lot a little bit, if you look on the left there are those random spots that i guess belong to bear mountain but its kind of ambiguous, i think its just general public parking. Sometimes people park there when they rent cabins across the street. Therefore, it wouldn't look suspicious if you parked there. And you have a view of the mountain so you can watch the snowcats running around, helps you go to bed, like counting sheep. 

If the cops came and told me to dip then: 

B. I would go to the public parking lot in the village, theres always cars parked there overnight, I would park somewhere in there and probably be good

or...

Alternate plan B: find a house thats for sale and park in the driveway, last I heard, its illegal to sleep in a vehicle on public property but its okay if your on your private property...my assumption was that no one would even care to check me out because they would assume i'm the owner 

Alternate Alternate plan B: find a rental house thats dark with no cars (plenty of them around), park there and sleep...only problem with this is that neighbors will call after like the first night, so its probably a good idea to not frequent the same house too often. 

C. parking lot of a big hotel or resort...get lost among the many and keep a low profile so the snitches leave me alone 



---yeah I think that about sums up all of my old schemes


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

those are some excellent ideas. if anyone's thinkin' of doing that next season hit me up.


----------

